# New Dolphin Shock!



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Check out the movement in the new "Russian" Dolphin 24 hour watch









A sign of things to come?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I thought Dolphin had always used far Eastern movements


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I thought Dolphin had always used far Eastern movements


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, same origin as the 35 jewel version. Nothing really wrong with it, but I certainly wouldn't want to show it off with a display back!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,

I many be wrong,but it is what I have picked up from another Russian watch forum,all Dolphin use Chinese movements


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

There was absolutely nothing wrong with the movement in my Dolphin watch in fact it kept excellent time - wish I hadn't sold it now







I'm pretty sure that my Apogaum sub replica has a Chinese movement and that keeps excellent time too - as fas as I can tell there's nothing wrong with them









Just out of interest what does the front of the watch look like?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I read some guy's comments else where about Chinese movements. He is a watch maker and has serviced a few, it seems ,ihho, that some of them rival Poljot movements.









Don't know how true it is.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have never really looked at these before .... but must admit I was suprised to learn they have Chinese movements







Its a sign of the times I guess.

Paul the front has an internal rotating ring with time zone cities on it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've always understood Dolphin used Chinese movements.

They were trying to undercut Raketa's 24 hour movement.

Can't see any problem if they work.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Can't see any problem if they work.


 What are you on about you fool. Of course theres a problem. You collect Russian watches














.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see any problem if they work.
> ...


 Yes but I'm not a watch snob







. Chinese are o.k. if they do the job.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

This scenario is a bit like the Seiko Japanese v Singapore produced divers models.

Purists always seem to want the Jap made version.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good point Kenny but at least you know Singapore Seiko's are made in Singapore. The reason I was so suprised is that I naturally thought "Made in Russia" meant exactly that.

I haven't got a problem with Chinese movements, it would just be fairer to be up front about it.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

I doubt that anything you buy that states made in Britain, Russia etc. has 100% of parts made in that country, ASSEMBLED MAYBE. It's call world trade buy cheap export as many jobs as you can, but the bottom line is WE ALL WANT A BARGAIN.(me Included). BUT AT WHAT REAL COST.

Geoff


----------



## Noose (May 2, 2004)

I've bought a Dolphin from Roy. He has, of course, given good support; but I suspect that between the two of us we've equalled the price of the watch in postage. I've done a lot of online research, and I think that while the Dolphin brand is a Chinese watch at an honest price (check out the "JP Levent" watches by way of comparison), it's a Chinese watch from end to end. Whereas "Swiss Made" has some strict requirements; "Russian Made" might not.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

To be honest I have sold over 100 Dolphin watches with Chinese movements in and the only one that I have had any problems with is yours , all the others have been fine. You have been unlucky. Obvious Swiss made watches are better quality and the price reflects this.


----------



## Noose (May 2, 2004)

I'm sure you wouldn't sell them if they were generally bad.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Noose said:


> I'm sure you wouldn't sell them if they were generally bad.


 I'm sure Roy wouldn't either. They wouldn't be worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've noticed the striking similarity between the Dolphin Tonneaus and the Montres Allisons they are having fun with over in the other place.

So lets get this right. Somebody in Russia is having these watches made in Korea, China or wherever complete with "Made in Russia" on the dial, importing them, and then selling them as Russian watches







.

Even an old cynic such as I is becoming disillusioned with watchworld







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I guess Orion do the same







.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

raketakat said:


> I guess Orion do the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a feeling the two Orions I had were actually asian in origin. The "tonneau" one had an unusualy large amount of plastic inside it, and the auto skeleton had a movement that looked identical to many other non-Russian skeletons on ebay.

However, I managed to resell the Orions for more than I paid for them.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

1madman1 said:


> However, I managed to resell the Orions for more than I paid for them.


 Good ( mad ) man







.

I've never seen the complications or skeletons first hand. They do look good value from the pics.

I've got a basic Orion mechanical. I'll have the back off and see whats in it







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Anybody know what's inside the "ocean's".?

Perhaps they have a Poljot movement in there?

I may have to stick with me lovely Vostok's when they finally start making dials I like.
















I don't know why I like Vostok, perhaps it's because I've never had a bad one?

So much potential.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Aren't the Oceans Miyota movements







.

It must be said ,stan, that recently I've more confidence in a new Vostock than a new poljot.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

I've never had a bad Boctok.









Some people don't like 'em. But that may be due to an old predjudice.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've popped the back off most of my new Russian watches (excluding my Vostok Amphibia and two Poljots)

I can tell you that the Orion Traveller has Russian movements. Don't know who makes them though. They're marked "Russia Z1509B.1" (Zvezda?????)

Rekord use Poljot movements (according to the blurb in the packet they come in). The movement in mine looks very familiar but seems unmarked so I can't say exactly which one it is.

The movement in my Slava is unmarked so no idea where that comes from. It's one of the 25-jewel automatics.

My two "modern" Raketas add to the mystery about whether they're actually brand new manufactured stock, or newly assembled of left over parts or whatever. Although the movements look basically the same to me, one is much rougher looking than the other. The rough one is a 24-hour movement and is marked "16 jewels R2609B". It's recently started running very slow







I know what's wrong with it and may have a go at fixing myself if I can summon the courage







The much more nicely finished one is a 12-hour movement and is marked "SU" and "2628.H". Could "SU" be "Soviet Union" perhaps?????

I think Vostoks are my favourites. Solid as a rock. And my Amphibia is actually the most accurate mechanical I have. Within 1 second per day


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Zvyeda or in Russki Звезда means Star for what it's worth. means nothing to me in relation to watches that is.









Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I've popped the back off most of my new Russian watches (excluding my Vostok Amphibia and two Poljots)
> 
> I can tell you that the Orion Traveller has Russian movements. Don't know who makes them though. They're marked "Russia Z1509B.1" (Zvezda?????)
> 
> ...


 I've not had the back off a new Slava but I think they'll still be using their tried and tested units







.

Your two Raketas sound familiar too. Shame about the 24 HR movement







. You'll have to send it back to factory if you can find it














.

Let us know how you get on with fixing it







.

No real idea about the Orion traveller. Are the movements oblong?

I've got a little Zvezda or two, but I'm not bragging about it







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

raketakat said:



> No real idea about the Orion traveller. Are the movements oblong?


Kind of. Barrel shaped I'd say.

The 24hr. Raketa has a loose cannon pin. The only reason I know that is because that's the third watch I've had this year that's developed that problem! The first one took my local repair man something like 4 weeks to fix! The second one Roy fixed in what must have been about 4 minutes









I'll need to buy a book and start practising on some old/broken movements.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Orion Traveller movements


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Its not a pretty sight is it







. I don't recognise them







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Are the Orion Traveller ones Chaika movements perhaps? They still make small movements for ladies watches but I've never seen one.

Just a thought.









I'll stick with Boctoc, thank you.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've never seen a Chaika look as rough as that Stan







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Whoever made it, it looks very similar to the Chaika 1301.

Sorry to drift off topic slightly, but I found this out from the Russia in Basel website. Especially worth looking at the Exhibitors page







A few names there I've never seen before.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Dig that "cosmonavigator" under Right Move







. Wostok movement. Wonder if Roy can get'em














.


----------

